# Dump truck mishap offers a New Adventure!



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yesterday... after a 
_ l--o--n--g _ afternoon we came to the conclusion that neither Don nor myself felt like cooking  One of those days...lol... Mind you we live on the outside of town ... How I only wished that we had pizza delivery out here...HA! Anyways.. we all jumped into the car and off to town we went to go fetch our dinner. Normally we take the frontage road that skirts I-10 just incase any "critters" need our help. 

We were driving behind a dump truck when out of no-where a bird flew directly out of the brush and under the speeding dump truck in front of us... UGH! 
That dreadful sight ... I hate to see, is a flaling bird plummet to the ground. We screeched to a stop and I jumped out to retrieve the lil' fallen one.  It was bleeding ,so I wrapped him up with the bottom of my T-shirt and... back HOME we go. Don and Ryland rushed around to help get the pet carrier all set up. At this point I had time to inspect our new found patient and he had broken his lower beak a tiny bit which was where the bleeding came from and he couldn't fly.. After a few minutes of pressure, the bleeding stoped and I got him all situated. Picked up the phone and called Charis... to ask for help. Between Charis and Cindy; they were able to confirm that it was a female Gila Woodpecker. Cindy mentioned that it looked like a fledgling (By the way, I Thank you Charis and Cindy,for helping me) 

I was able to get in touch with THE ONLY Southwest Rehabber in Tucson...and she kindly agreed to take the bird, as long as I brought it to her. In the mean time I would keep her until the morning. SO we fed her with a syringe with a piece of soaked dog food in water ...and she gobbled it right up!... Speaking of Gobbling.... My newfound Pizza delivery Guy...(I love my hubby) finally arrives with the pizza, Cold cuz of our snaffu! OH well--- Cold- pizza brings back memories and we too, Gobble it up! 

By morning the baby had pooped ...(Yay) so I feed her again. She LOVES the syringe. And then off to town 45 minutes to take her to the rehabber. Upon arrival she is inspected and found to have a broken wing along with her small injury of her broken beak. Is indeed a fledgling... Who I now wonder if she was taking her madien voyage when she had the mishap with the dump truck. She was given fluids to re-hydrate her and into a holding observation cage she went. The owners of the center are elder in their 80's and several volunteers were zipping in and out taking care of all the lil' critters that called this their home. We were given a tour ...and saw birds of prey, baby bunnies, ravens, doves, house finches, barn owls... among MANY others... They are filled to capacity with calls coming in as I was standing there for animals in need.... Because I showed such interest they asked me If I had an interest to volunteer. <<smiling wide>> "I would LOVE to commit to that", I say... and so my new adventure begins...

I will be volunteering every Friday morning with several others who do the same. I love the animals... but for me the hardest part _*isn't*_ making the commitment and dedicating the time to help....its realizing the rightful order of the food chain.  THAT will be the biggest challenge for me, _*Growing a stomach of Steel!*_ Below is the lil' one who helped me find my new home away from home. I guess it really isn't just all the "critters" that can make that claim after all....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

What a beauty, Jenn!! And so lucky that YOU were right there to help it find a safe place!!! Best of luck to you with your new venture - certainly a learning curve ahead!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jenn, how wonderful that you not only saved this sweetie but will be able to help so many others. You will enjoy this so much. And, you're right, the food chain can cause us distress but I try so hard not to think of that even when I'm cutting the heads off meal worms. I watch raptors feeding their babies beautiful bunnies and it breaks my heart but it is nature and I love the raptors too.

Looking forward to reading about your adventures. God truly works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*You will be great!*

I think this little bird came your way to show you the path. I'm thrilled you have acknowledged it ... I would expect nothing less from you.
Thanks for the up date.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, looks like a Gila all right!!

What a heartwarming story!! Hopefully the little one will heal fully and be released.

Since I don't believe in accidents, volunteering is, obviously, your next step in your life's adventures! 

Oh yes, I most CERTAINLY agree that ONE bird can change a human's life!There are times I look at Mr. Squeaks and tell him, "You got me into all this, Mister!" Wouldn't have it any other way!!

Wishing you ALL the VERY best and look forward to hearing about your experiences!

Love and Hugs

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jenn,

What a beautiful baby and congratulations on your new direction. I'll look forward to hearing about what you are learning and the experiences you have.

Margaret


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thanks, All......*



wolfwood said:


> What a beauty, Jenn!! And so lucky that YOU were right there to help it find a safe place!!! Best of luck to you with your new venture - certainly a learning curve ahead!


Yes --INDEED a "learning" curve..... one I really am trying to mentally prepare myself for....lol.....



Lady Tarheel said:


> Jenn, how wonderful that you not only saved this sweetie but will be able to help so many others. You will enjoy this so much. And, you're right, the food chain can cause us distress but I try so hard not to think of that even when I'm cutting the heads off meal worms. I watch raptors feeding their babies beautiful bunnies and it breaks my heart but it is nature and I love the raptors too.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your adventures. God truly works in mysterious ways.


Oh Maggie--- It's the rat and mice thing that has my brain in dire need to be re-"wired" I guess... ESPICALLY because we have a pet rat! ugh....




Charis said:


> I think this little bird came your way to show you the path. I'm thrilled you have acknowledged it ... I would expect nothing less from you.
> Thanks for the up date.


Thanks Charis... I really hope I surprise myself! 




mr squeaks said:


> Yep, looks like a Gila all right!!
> 
> What a heartwarming story!! Hopefully the little one will heal fully and be released.
> 
> ...


Yep... me too SHI-- I do not BELIEVE in accidents or coinsidences... I truly believe everything happens for a reason.... and Thank You for all your Best wishes! Give that Mr. Squeaks a big squeeze from me!




Margarret said:


> Jenn,
> 
> What a beautiful baby and congratulations on your new direction. I'll look forward to hearing about what you are learning and the experiences you have.
> 
> Margaret



Thanks Margarret! The best thing is that, if the Gila Woodpecker is able to be re-released... I get to DO IT! So I am hoping the lil' ones wing makes a full recovery!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great save of the woodpecker, Jenn! This is one of those things that was meant to be. You'll do fine volunteering at the wildlife center, and you will learn many things during your time there. It won't all be easy, but you will do just fine and you will help a whole lot of birds and animals by being there.

Terry


----------

